# Cruise control won't stay on.



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

did you try reading if there are any codes?


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks for the post. I did not try to read any codes but will look at it tonight. The CEL light was not on so I did not think to read the codes. Thanks for the input.


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

I found out that my ScanGauge that plugs into the OBDII port was acting strange and flickering off and on. I unplugged it and the problem went away and cruise control is working as it should.


----------

